# anybody have a little spare change for a rare car?



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

This one will set you back $4799.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Afx-Aurora-Thun...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50

to rich for this country boy.....

I wonder if he'll take $112.56, some very rare pocket lint? (<-----------what's in my pocket right now) and a letter saying how grateful I am for his sacrifice? 


Oh well.....


PickeringtonDad
A.K.A.
Bob


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Ohhh lookit the orange magnets and gears. Plus the ad says "To my knoweledge, this is one of the four bodies known to exist." You just gotta start laying down the cash for that!

No really!

Note that I did not correct the spelling in the quote. I can spell knowledge.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

sure, drop 5g's on it, and in 2 years Autoworld will redo an exact copy for a mear 12.00.

really a nice cool car, but sorry, not worth it.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Does anyone else think this car is ugly?
Could be why there are only four of them?


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I don't think it's that great. I probably wouldn't even have it at $15.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

DesertSlot said:


> I don't think it's that great. I probably wouldn't even have it at $15.


The seller would be paying ME fifteen to take it....right?

What a joke. I woudnt give ya my prized pocket lint with my last Livesaver stuck to it.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

We should all place a bid of $12 and let him know what we really think.
hojoe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> The seller would be paying ME fifteen to take it....right?
> 
> What a joke. I woudnt give ya my prized pocket lint with my last Livesaver stuck to it.


MMMMMM pocket link flavored lifesaver :tongue:


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I like his $90.00 to ship it price . What a deal !!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

If he'll take an offer for $2500, does the difference get reported to the IRS?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Sorry, I love the car, but would only pay 40.00ish for it max.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Piz said:


> I like his $90.00 to ship it price . What a deal !!!!


What's another $90.00 on top of $4799.99? :jest: It's coming from Belgium. :woohoo: Randy.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

He declined 6 offers. I wish the offer amounts were shown but they are not. It would be cool to know if the offers topped $20.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Looks like it sold*

Next time let's sell shares at $10 each and we can share ownership of the next rare car. Say it goes for $2,500, each person would have the car for 1.46 days a year. Maybe we could charge more per share and have a guy bring it to us in turns like they do the Stanley Cup? :tongue: Timeshare for slot cars!

That or we could simply put it in a vault with a webcam and you could visit your prize whenever you wanted via the internet? Viewership subject to proof of shareholder ownership.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope, didn't sell.. all 6 offers declined... Listing ended unsold..


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nope, didn't sell.. all 6 offers declined... Listing ended unsold..


Not suprised.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Huh???? :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Hypothetically speaking*



bobwoodly said:


> Next time let's sell shares at $10 each and we can share ownership of the next rare car. Say it goes for $2,500, each person would have the car for 1.46 days a year. Maybe we could charge more per share and have a guy bring it to us in turns like they do the Stanley Cup? :tongue: Timeshare for slot cars!
> 
> That or we could simply put it in a vault with a webcam and you could visit your prize whenever you wanted via the internet? Viewership subject to proof of shareholder ownership.


LMAO Tom!

On the heels of current events this strikes my funny bone all the way up to the shoulder.


----------

